# another fight



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Clashes broke out between police and army officers on Monday evening outside a police department in New Cairo’s Fifth Settlement, said eyewitnesses.

The clashes were allegedly sparked by the army’s intent to avenge a military officer who had a dispute with a police officer on Saturday. The military officer claims that the policeman stopped him on the Cairo-Ismailia Road to check his driver’s license, then took him to the police station and assaulted him.

Eyewitnesses said that on Monday evening the police fired teargas canisters to disperse the army officers who came to protest the alleged assault. Assistant Interior Minister for Cairo Security Osama al-Saghir denied that any teargas had been fired.

Saghir added that around 200 army officers were protesting at the police department demanding justice for their colleague. Saghir said that the Interior Ministry is coordinating with the Armed Forces to contain the crisis.

Security sources said that the leadership of the Cairo Security Directorate went to the police department in the Fifth Settlement to try to convince Armed Forces to disperse.

Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just gota love it

Honour is a very important part of the culture.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

mango republic


----------

